# Pen nibs source



## TreeBits (Apr 14, 2011)

Anyone know where you can buy replacement nibs for the Tycoon? I have a customer who would like a choice of italics nibs. I bought the only one I could find from CSUSA but it's a bit broad. Thx, Tom Hale


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 14, 2011)

http://meisternibs.com/


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Lou Metcalf's (an IAP member) website:
http://www.heritancenibs.com/shop/c...IFgsGP6D4tHytnPkXXu6sYnBMQwvl0HWq&shop_param=

The same nibs here (from other IAP members):
http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/Steel-Flex-Fountain-Pen-Nibs.html

Or here (again IAP members):
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...tegory_id=130&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=60


Also, some other resellersd have nibs, like Beartooth woods:
http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=35_39


Italic nibs... sorry


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 14, 2011)

forgot to mention. Most nibs aren't offered in italic, but cab be easily reground to be one by someone that knows how. Lou and Ben are good bets.

Also Thegoldennib.com Although I think he only has 14k nibs.


----------



## TreeBits (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cool, I've scouring the web for days and haven't found these sites for all the garbage hits you get in search results.  Thanks much guys!


----------



## fotographik (Apr 14, 2011)

Perfect timing for this post..
I'm actually looking for Oblique Italic Fountain pen nibs to fit on fountain pen kits (i.e. Baron, etc). I'll be checking these sites out. Thanks for the info.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=22 heres another selction ANthony at the golden nib


----------



## fotographik (Apr 14, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> Most nibs aren't offered in italic, but cab be easily reground to be one by someone that knows how. Lou and Ben are good bets.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but who are Lou and Ben?


----------



## Russianwolf (Apr 14, 2011)

Lou is the proprietor of Heritance.com and Brian (not sure where I got Ben from) is the Proprietor of Meisternibs.com


----------



## fotographik (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the information Mike.


----------

